# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Fishing in and around moore

## Jesseda

is there any good fishing spots in or around moore? Also is there a store where i can get a fishing license? Thre use to be a store on sunnyland and 27th street, but it looked closed when i passed it last week.. lmk thanks

----------


## possumfritter

Jesseda...I can't answer your questions about Moore. I just wanted to hop on here and let you know, before you get your license, Oklahoma has some "free" fishing days coming up this month, but I am not sure when?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

The Little River Park on 4th St. just west of Telephone is pretty good. I caught a few perch the other day, my brother caught a catfish, and I saw a few other people catching some catfish (2-3 lb).

----------


## jstanthrnme

This old thread might have some answers.

http://www.okctalk.com/okc-undergrou...8-fishing.html

----------


## MsDarkstar

I'm pretty sure you can get a license at Hollywood Corners convenience store; they're at corner of Porter & Franklin Rd if you're going the old way to Norman from Moore.  They've got bait & tackle so I'm pretty sure they do licenses too.

A friend of mine fishes at a place that's straight West down 12th St.  Well, it's 119th by the time he gets where he's going.  There's a park out there on the other side of I-44 that's got a place to fish.  He says it's good fishing.

*edit: it's South Lakes Park  http://www.okc.gov/parks/southlakes/index.html

----------


## mack1520

A fishing license can be purchased online at:

wildlifedepartment.com

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I went to South Lakes on Sunday, terrible fishing. Maybe I was at the wrong pond. I lost two crank baits because of all the branches and limbs underwater, the water is also too murky to see the limbs that are under the water. Maybe I was at the wrong pond.

----------

